# Suche einen guten Damensattel



## lomi (18. April 2020)

Hallo,
Ich suche einen guten Damensattel

Im Laden wurde mir dieser empfohlen

PATISZON Fahrradsattel Gel Fahrrad Sattel Hohl

Mein Knochenabstand beträgt 15cm

Danke


----------



## Aninaj (18. April 2020)

Hmm.. meine Glaskugel ist leider grad außer Bertrieb...

Daher mußt du wohl oder übel noch ein paar mehr Informationen liefern:

wofür du den Sattel denn brauchst (also an was für eine Art Rad er montiert werden soll)
was für dich einen "guten" Sattel ausmacht
welche Probleme du aktuell hast
welchen Sattel du bisher benutzt
fährst du mit oder ohne Radhose (Polster)
...

... dann können wir eventuell ein paar Hinweise und Tipps geben. Aber am Ende, ich sage es gleich, musst du probieren. Jeder Ar§$% ist anders und daher paßt eben bei jedem ein anderer Sattel. Welcher das ist, kann dir nur dein Po beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (19. April 2020)

@Aninaj
Ich suche schon länger nach einem Sattel. Ich fahr Trails, Schotter etc. Auch auf längeren Touren.
Beim MTB Camp in Esthal letztes Jahr testete ich nen ERGON Sattel. Hat am Knochen gedrückt.
Ich fahre mit Polster. 
Hast Du eine Idee für nen Sattel?


----------



## frechehex (19. April 2020)

@Aninaj
Ich suche schon länger nach einem Sattel. Ich fahr Trails, Schotter etc. Auch auf längeren Touren.
Beim MTB Camp in Esthal letztes Jahr testete ich nen ERGON Sattel. Hat am Knochen gedrückt.
Ich fahre mit Polster. 
Hast Du eine Idee für nen Sattel?


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> Ich suche schon länger nach einem Sattel. Ich fahr Trails, Schotter etc. Auch auf längeren Touren.
> Beim MTB Camp in Esthal letztes Jahr testete ich nen ERGON Sattel. Hat am Knochen gedrückt.
> Ich fahre mit Polster.
> Hast Du eine Idee für nen Sattel?



Beim Esthal-Camp konnte man Sättel testen? Ich hab mal wieder nix mitbekommen 

Welcher Ergon war es denn? Die haben ja auch verschiedene Sättel im Angebot. Und welcher Knochen hat weg getan? Die Sitzknochen? Die müssen sich leider dran gewöhnen, dass sie gefordert werden. Wenn du schon mit Polster fährst, macht es keinen Sinn noch einen Gel Sattel zu nehmen. Da würde ich dann eher schauen, dass du ein hochwertigeres (festeres) Polster versuchst (je nachdem, was du jetzt schon hast). 

Welchen Sattel fährst du jetzt? Kennst du deinen Sitzknochenabstand. Das wäre noch wichtig, damit die Sitzknochen auch wirklich richtig AUF dem Sattel aufliegen.

Und, man muss den Sattel richtig einstellen. Also die Neigung der Nase. Ist die Nase zu hoch, führt das zu Rückenproblemen, da der Oberkörper am Becken nicht richtig "abwinkeln" kann und somit der Rücken zu sehr belastet wird. Außerdem führt das bei den meisten zu Taubheitsgefühlen im Dammbereich. Ist die Nase zu weit unten, verteilt sich die Last zu sehr auf die Hände.


----------



## frechehex (19. April 2020)

@Aninaj 
Danke für Deine ausführlichen Informationen. 
Den Abstand meiner Sitzknochen weiß ich nicht. Die Polster sind schon recht dick. 
Den ERGON Sattel hab ich am Stand von Andrea getestet. Hatte auch verschiedene Größen probiert. 
Zur Zeit fahr ich nen günstigen von Rose. Der ist aber halt auch schon einige Jahre alt ?.


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

Wenn du jetzt einen hast, der paßt, dann würde ich schauen, ob du einen ähnlichen findest. Dazu mal schauen, was für eine grundlegende Form er hat. Eher flach, oder rund. Mit Gel oder ohne. Wie breit ist er.

Mach doch mal Bilder, von oben, von hinten, von vorn.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (19. April 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> Den Abstand meiner Sitzknochen weiß ich nicht.


schau mal, ob du ein Stück Wellpappe oder ähnliches hast. Das auf einen Stuhl legen, gerade drauf setzen und dich etwas zur Sitzfläche ziehen. Dann müssten zwei Abdrücke zu sehen sein. Da mal den Abstand messen, damit hättest du zumindest schon mal einen Richtwert.


----------



## frechehex (20. April 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> schau mal, ob du ein Stück Wellpappe oder ähnliches hast. Das auf einen Stuhl legen, gerade drauf setzen und dich etwas zur Sitzfläche ziehen. Dann müssten zwei Abdrücke zu sehen sein. Da mal den Abstand messen, damit hättest du zumindest schon mal einen Richtwert.


Toller Tipp, danke


----------

